# Almost a year old!



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

He's bigger then I thought he'd ever be.
I recently put him on a more expensive kibble diet with proper feeding and he lost some of that extra fat he had but he will be a year old on August 20th!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol I like that middle picture. He must have been caught off guard 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty boy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Love his face in the last pic!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He sure is a cutie.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He sure is handsome.


----------



## KingPup (Jul 6, 2013)

Great looking pup! With his markings, he looks like my pup in the future!


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

I like him a lot! What a stout little guy


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

That face! 
Good looking boy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous boy. Thanks for sharing the picture and Happy, almost, Birthday!

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow beautiful eyes!!! happy Birthday!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a sweet looking fellow


----------



## Johnweezy (Oct 9, 2012)

Why is he so big. My dog is 13 months and that dog is huge compared


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Johnweezy said:


> Why is he so big. My dog is 13 months and that dog is huge compared


Because not all dogs are the same. American bullies come in different classes. Pocket, Extreme, Classic, Standard, and XL. All with different height and weight requirements.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Johnweezy (Oct 9, 2012)

This is a bully? I guess mine is apbt


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Johnweezy said:


> This is a bully? I guess mine is apbt


I dunno.... what's his pedigree say?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Johnweezy said:


> This is a bully? I guess mine is apbt


 You'll probably get more answers if you create a thread about it  it just depends on pedigree whether you have an Apbt or a bully.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

if its a street bred dog with no history recorded it could be a mason hog watchdog X; .. you just don't know.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the dog in those pics, i wouldnt let get any bigger,
but i've heard that this breed of dogs really dosent fully mature 
until the age two,

and if thats the case, yours is perfect to be able to develop like it should.
but, like i said i wouldnt let it get any bigger.

just daily walking does wonders for a dog's body and mental outlook.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Johnweezy said:


> This is a bully? I guess mine is apbt





Firehazard said:


> if its a street bred dog with no history recorded it could be a mason hog watchdog X; .. you just don't know.


Unpapered as Firehazard said street bred so it could really be anything but I was told American bully x APBT.

He's actually pretty small for his age compared to a lot of Standard bullies.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I say forget all other bully classes unless its standard that's where these dogs are there most athletic no popped out elbows bulldog face or kinked tails , this is a nice dog you got .


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> I say forget all other bully classes unless its standard that's where these dogs are there most athletic no popped out elbows bulldog face or kinked tails , this is a nice dog you got .


The Different American Bully Classes

Classic has a good look, XL can look good too. It's just the people breeding those ugly mutts and posting them everywhere.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Corey209 said:


> The Different American Bully Classes
> 
> Classic has a good look, XL can look good too. It's just the people breeding those ugly mutts and posting them everywhere.


Yup , I agree.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Man I wish I could post a pic of my dog he looks a lot like yours , he could be his mini me , lol


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Why can't you?


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't know how, lol


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Wish I didn't clip my dogs ears they look like big puppies when there not cut


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Found out how do my avatar,:cheers:


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Love them intense eyes.


----------

